# Overcoming - the movie



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Looks interesting - I hope they'll make an english version as well.
http://www.overcoming.dk mostly in english.

SS


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

52-16SS said:


> Looks interesting - I hope they'll make an english version as well.
> http://www.overcoming.dk mostly in english.
> 
> SS


I wonder if they ask Riis why his nickname is Mr. 60% 

Isn't there also a new German bike racing movie that's getting good reviews?


----------



## never_was (Dec 22, 2004)

http://tomasgislason.com/page.php?id=1&mid=43&video=1

go to "documentaries" and they have a longer english version. looks really well done.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Go here to download and save:

http://tomasgislason.com/dyn/movies/media/43_1.mov




never_was said:


> http://tomasgislason.com/page.php?id=1&mid=43&video=1
> 
> go to "documentaries" and they have a longer english version. looks really well done.


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

The film is getting press. I saw a thing on csc's site a while back.
Also, bicirace.com seems to have an article on it.
I love this sort of stuff.


----------

